# Remove flywheel (Ariens Compact 24 w/AX208)



## ksnh18 (Dec 24, 2017)

I need to remove the flywheel of an Ariens 920021 Compact 24 snowblower with AX208 (LCT) engine. There are no threaded holes for any of my pullers, so unscrewing the main nut until flush w/ the crankshaft and shocking the nut & center shaft w/hammer taps while prying up the flywheel seems my only option. LCT tech support agrees, but before I dive in I wanted to see if there is a preferred alternative method. 

Any other verified suggestions? TIA!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: Pry and tap. 

Anyone else ??

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Use a 3-Jaw puller? I purchased a set at Harbor Freight for about $14.99 on sale... That's what I pull Honda flywheels with.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup, That's how I did it but it came off pretty easy, Used a rubber tipped dead blow and about 3 good wacks and it came off so I could put the new one on. Added a coil to this one with the matching flywheel.


----------



## ksnh18 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I went the pry and smack route, and the flywheel popped off with zero drama. Righteous result!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad you got a righteous result with out any drama. 



Just an fyi ......If it is an Alum fly wheel you need to be careful with the 3 jaw puller approach. If it is stubborn you can crack the fly wheel. If it is steel you should be ok.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was a kid in the 70's, I played around with lawn mowers and snow blowers.

The mower shop showed me that trick. Even sold me a Tecumseh tool that threaded on the crank to wack 'em off. Probably still in my dads basement.


----------

